# is it possible to swap a rb26dett in a infiniti fx35?



## michaelnimar (Mar 4, 2012)

I've seen it done to g35's and 350z's and the infiniti fx35's engine is almost the exact same, and has more room under the hood, but it has a different platform unlike the fx's in japan, which do have the same platform as the g35 and nissan. Also would it be possible to keep the twin turbos functioning.


----------

